# Why VM TiVo is so brilliant-'24' Day 8 recording success



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Just thought I would share this. I missed out on the last series of '24' day 8 when it was first broadcast on Sky 1 as I did not have access to this Channel at the time. Anyway I had set up a wishlist for 24 and Kiefer Sutherland and.........I had a nice surprise when, on Saturday, TiVo started recording the back to back showing of this series on Sky 2. I picked up on this Saturday evening but realised that only 5 episodes were being kept so I quickly changed the wishlist setting to keep all episodes and went into recently deleted and recovered all those episodes that had been deleted.

Now I have the complete series Day 8 recorded. Brilliant


----------

